# Taking cleaning to the next stage!



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

As I still wasn't very happy I decided to finish off the work that Renault left :rasp:

Enjoy! 
just to remind you what i was working with!

















first of all wheel off! and get to work










































































finished wheel much happier! how it should be been finished from day one imo! at least now ill be able to keep them clean! 










thanks Paul - back to work!!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Spotless and look awesome, get a good sealant on there to protect them.


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

Excellent, and like you say, all wheels should be finished to this standard!!

may i ask, what do you do for a living?


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

^^ in sales Dave!  srp on them for the time being!  x3 more to do lol!


----------



## arcdef (Apr 17, 2008)

what was the procedure if you dont mind me asking??


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

1200 grit worked all over and as they are already sprayed (primed) the spray keyed very well! lacquered and then sealed! / polished! = happy me! really didnt know what to do with them!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice work - I love those 182 Cup wheels 

Do you have any pics of the rest of your car please?


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=82969


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

lots more search for me!


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

update another wheel sorted! 

































and x3 under the car fitted! (could have spent for ever on these to be honest)  but overall please! apart from the jack has dug in to my drive a little   bloody tar mack!


----------



## mart.h. (Jan 12, 2008)

fantastic work!!
the only problem i can see is your paint will be damaged when you have new tyres if the wheel wieghts need removing


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

^^ i know oh well! ill tell them to be careful! but ive seen tyre fitters before!


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

Renault are having wheels made in Czech Republic? 'Made in Cz'....


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Did you use a rattle can or spray gun?

I'd love to get into properly refurbing wheels and will do when I get a house with a garage and room for a compressor.


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

just used cans!  came up rather well! much improvements on before and at least this way i should be able to keep them clean!


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

update havent looked at them since i carried out the work yesterday! loving the colour and how they have come up!!!


























^^ bit dusty needs a clean! LOL (for me) need to do a bit more work but almost there! LOL


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

That is a superb finish you've achieved there - if you'd posted up to say you'd had them done professionally, I for one, would have totally believed it :thumb:

Just a quick question - what was the masking up process then? Did you mask up the inner tyre sidwall and what about the overspray drifting through the spokes onto the outside face of the wheel? And finally, how many cans did you use?


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

cheers fella im really pleased with the results think im getting better at spraying tbh! i used x2 cans of 150m to do both wheel (x1 per wheel really) 

i masked up front spokes (hole bit) and put newspaper through the hole to fill the gap - i was never happy with the finish through the spokes as its primer so now what with masking them up very careful they look so much better! i masked up the tyre edge and covered the rest all with fairly liquid which worked very well - put on thick with a paint brush - then once sprayed and lacquered i washed off the over spray/liquid!

Very pleased and shocked how good they have come up (pictures dont show how good they have turned up to be honest) 
Pleased Paul~ just need to sort out the front but there not bad tbh! (as they were the rears) 

Hope you understand me rambling! LOL (pleased you have commented) 
finally i used 1200 grit which got rid of the light corrosion / imperfection etc


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Awesome work for a rattle can, will be interesting to see how you get on with durability of the paint when under fire from the brake dust.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

nice job there - i'm impressed.

what tyre dressing are u using btw? - looks nice and glossy.


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

yeah Neil ive cleaned up wheels in the past - what with having a better finish then standard - (primer) paint (gloss) and then lacquer and srp etc! should be a doddle to keep them clean tbh! i cant see why not! 

made by carplan (original black same as there tyre slick stuff) its 1.95 from morrisons! instead of 5.00 from halfords lol 

thanks for the comments guys means a lot!! and keeps me motivated


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

The (new) front ones should be a breeze then now as I guess they would be in far better condition to begin with being previously on the rear :thumb:

Good tip about the washing up liquid on the tyre (you've told me about this before, but others might not know).


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

^^ yeah they should be much easier! although what with denting the drive im a little put off jacking the thing up lol! but if i put something on the drive it should be fine! ill probably get round to it next w/end! takes about 1.5 hours to do each one! when im taking my time! (You cant rush it) other wise it will look pants! 

yeah fairy is your friend!


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

these are the old rears Now the fronts 
























so as you can see shouldnt be to hard to get looking perfect!


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice one mate, loving your car concours all the way.


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

thanks james do i sell it for an exige (previously owned a elise s 56 plate) or do i keep playing with it and have a one off clio!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Get a yellow V6  :thumb:


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

LOL you and buy a v6 - if the tax hadnt gone up so much! and petrol wasnt silly i would but think its cheaper in the long run to keep the little clio! its cheap / its fast / its practical and i know there isnt one out there cleaner


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Get a Clio V6  :thumb:

It's not cheap/ it's fast / it's impractical and will need cleaning all over (which you'll love doing :lol


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

i mean my clio is cheap and fast (for what it is) LOL i dont know if i can be doing with trying to win a car back again! this one is hard enough


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

you will all be pleased to know i have some more paint! LOL do do the fronts! more pics when i get round to sorting them!  cheap refub!


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

PTAV said:


> thanks james do i sell it for an exige (previously owned a elise s 56 plate) or do i keep playing with it and have a one off clio!


Keep the clio mate youve gone this far.. also all of that hard work and you seem to love it so no contest for me.


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

thanks James!  it would be sad to let it go! ive grown rather attached to it and i know there isnt anothe one out there as clean as mine


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

PTAV said:


> thanks James!  it would be sad to let it go! ive grown rather attached to it and i know *there isnt anothe one out there as clean as mine*


Ooh, that's a bold statement and a challenge if ever I heard one :lol:


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

lol ^ thats used every day! 

Edit!!!!


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice work :thumb:...... did a simliar sort of routine when I got my car new. 4 coats of PB wheel-sealant.......... will need to hunt out the photos and post them up.

............ Can't believe you dressed the inner part of the tyre!!!:lol:


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

lol its the only way!


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> Awesome work for a rattle can, will be interesting to see how you get on with durability of the paint when under fire from the brake dust.


have been on the car now for a number of months and car has covered a few hundred miles! all still as the day i did them! much much much easier to keep looking perfect! really pleased with the way they turned out!!!


----------

